

Meebo launches instant message platform so other web sites can offer branded chat - ajbatac
http://venturebeat.com/2008/07/16/meebo-launches-instant-message-platform-so-other-web-sites-can-offer-their-own-branded-chat-services/

======
dhotson
Competitor to 37signals Campfire?

